# Ashes Divide - "Keep Telling Myself its Alright"



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

*ASHES dIVIDE - "Keep Telling Myself its Alright"*

http://www.amazon.com/Keep-Telling-Myself-Its-Alright/dp/B0015D3YZY










Billy Howerdel, Guitarist from APC, has started a side project. 

I downloaded the album few days ago. Yesterday I finally got around to listening to it yesterday. I listened to the whole album like 3 times when I was driving to a not so local show. I enjoyed it. Its not heavy metal, but its still nice.

If you guys havent bought it yet, I think its worth wild. I might actually buy the album since I liked it.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

a section where people could review cd's would be a cool addition to this site. 

i will have to check this one out.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely worth the buy. I picked it up when it came out. I am a big fan of Howerdel. It is his full time band now, APC is dead for now. Devo, MJK's son is in the band playing the Cello.

Another good one to find is Black Light Burns, a lot of good songs on that one too. Again though, not heavy all the times mostly chill but it does get heavy every now and then.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Very dreamy and lucid sounding, I thought. I like Billy, but don't love Billy. For a guy that has no formal musical training and plays by instinct, letting his current emotions guide him, he's pretty impressive. I'd say if you liked the feel of Mer De Noms, you'd dig his album. Although Maynard could out-vocalize him any day, any time.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Arc said:


> Definitely worth the buy. I picked it up when it came out. I am a big fan of Howerdel. It is his full time band now, APC is dead for now. Devo, MJK's son is in the band playing the Cello.
> 
> Another good one to find is* Black Light Burns*, a lot of good songs on that one too. Again though, not heavy all the times mostly chill but it does get heavy every now and then.


hmm i will check it out


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I really digged the last part of "Ritual"


```
Do you ever think you could erase the things I've said?
The bitter words that drip from wounds, inside your head.
I wanna see the blood rush back in to your face.
The last thing I ever wanted to do was hurt you this way
```


----------

